# Mixing Same Age Fry



## JVOvoiceover (Aug 29, 2019)

Quick question. If I have a couple of breeding pairs of Red Jewel Cichlids, and their eggs hatch at roughly the same time, Do the parents know the difference if I mix the fry together in one tank with one set of parents? Just looking to save space and not use another tank.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

I would imagine they won't know the difference. Especially if you transfer the new fry when the parents are asleep.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

JVOvoiceover said:


> ...Do the parents know the difference if I mix the fry together in one tank with one set of parents? ...


No.


----------

